# How to remove antenna?



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

You'll have to wait a bit for the shark fin but you'll want to contact http://www.visualgarage.com/ about availability. 

Easy to remove, just twist counterclockwise. Performance wise, its almost an unnoticeable drop in range and quality.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah when it comes to sharkfin antennas VG is the way to go. It comes paint matched and looks great. As far as taking the old antenna off, just like giantsnation said all you have to do is unscrew it.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

giantsnation said:


> You'll have to wait a bit for the shark fin but you'll want to contact http://www.visualgarage.com/ about availability.
> 
> Easy to remove, just twist counterclockwise. Performance wise, its almost an unnoticeable drop in range and quality.


Eventhough the Shark fins are from Visual garage, i have not found a listing for the Chevy Cruze in the VG website. Go to Insane Speed Motorsports - Exterior They are able to get them. @$80.


----------



## pomo (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## pomo (Dec 21, 2010)

old antena


----------



## llullo1 (Dec 30, 2010)

So if I'm correct all that comes of is the long part and the base stays on and the fin goes over it. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## pomo (Dec 21, 2010)

correct


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

correct. I dont have any pictures of the process as i was fighting daylight but here are some pics afterwards and after a wash


----------



## pomo (Dec 21, 2010)

be careful not to get water under the new antenna and there in the car


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Ive washed my car plenty of times since i put it on (try to do it once a week) and have yet to have any problems. The VG fins are of great quality and come with 3M adhesive already attached so all you have to do is hook it up and press into place for a tiny bit for it to get it set.


----------



## pomo (Dec 21, 2010)

nice work


----------



## llullo1 (Dec 30, 2010)

If I remove the whole antenna with the base will it affect the radio 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## novaol (Dec 28, 2012)

It may be a silly question, but does the signal strength degraded after changing the original or better!

Cruze member from Singapore


----------

